# Swimming pool - southside Dublin



## larry1 (20 Feb 2006)

Looking to bring my 5 year old swimming and get him lessons. Is there anywhere that does this without having to spend a fortune on joining a full gym. Southside Dublin

Cheers


----------



## Kerak (20 Feb 2006)

There is a huge shortage of swimming pools on the southside.

However, Park Swimming and Life Saveing club ( thursday nights 5.30-8) take 4 yolds and up contact 087-2218366 in Dalkey

 or William in the swim office Westwood


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Feb 2006)

A couple of other options listed here. Is there still a pool at Glenalbyn (Stillorgan), or has it been sold off and turned into luxury apartments..?


----------



## loodles (20 Feb 2006)

Bluepool in Monkstown - they do kids lessons on a Thursday and are also Pay as you go!


----------



## zag (20 Feb 2006)

ESB Sportsco (beside the greyhounds in Ringsend) do lessons on Saturday mornings for non-member kids.  Ours have been there for the last few months and have come on a lot.  I can't remember how much it was, but I remember being surprised that the amount they quoted was for the entire 10 week period and not per-month, so I think they are quite reasonable.  There was no queue, no hassle, just turn up and start whenever the next 10 week session started.

I saw the queue once for Bluepool (Monkstown) signup and almost laughed myself silly - all these parents lining up outside the pool one Saturday morning fretting about whether they would be lucky enough to be admitted in order to be able to get their name on the 'possible' list, not even to get a guaranteed place.  Seemed like a crazy situation.

Marian College also do lessons as far as I know, but I don't know what age or what time.

z


----------



## Henny Penny (20 Feb 2006)

Have you tried the enable Ireland pool in Sandymount ... it is perfect for children as it's so nice and warm (much warmer than other public pools), and start really shallow and gets progressively deeper.


----------



## Gordanus (20 Feb 2006)

Rathmines swimming pool also does lessons for kids.  Mine went at age 4 and got lots of inidvidual attention while I looked on  very nervously from the balcony.   But it really helped turn her into a waterbaby.


----------



## Audrey (20 Feb 2006)

Gordanus said:
			
		

> Rathmines swimming pool also does lessons for kids. Mine went at age 4 and got lots of inidvidual attention while I looked on very nervously from the balcony. But it really helped turn her into a waterbaby.


Gordanus - presumably that pool is open to adults also?  I live very nearby and it would be ideal for us (me and hubby).  As public pools go, is it OK? (ie clean etc)?


----------



## noddy (20 Feb 2006)

Stewarts sports center in palmerstown is very good,small classes and not exspensive.My kids all started there.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2006)

I've only ever ventured in to check the times but _Rathmines _pool looks a bit decrepit to me and is, I believe, awaiting a long overdue overhaul.


----------



## CGorman (20 Feb 2006)

If it's any use there is an excellent list on_ Swimmers Guide_ (select Dublin on the left hand side and click find.)


----------



## car (21 Feb 2006)

cheeverstown by the spawell, 
templeogue college does kids lessons (fridays i think), 
terenure college,
balrothery comm. school.

come to think of it thats 4 pools in a 3/4 mile radius. not bad.  Pity you cant make the northside, I was in the new(ish) finglas community pool last week..Nicest one Ive been to in Dublin.  Kids lessons were 27e for 6 weeks if thats any help.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2006)

[broken link removed]


----------



## deew (21 Feb 2006)

Hi there. Blackrock college have a swimming pool.The lessons are not run by them, however I have a number for the lady who runs the classes ,cant give the number here without her permission,but if you want to email me I will forward it.Ive tried Newtownpark club and it has a 2 year waiting list!!!


----------



## birdy (22 Feb 2006)

The swimming pool in Terenure College has been out of action for almost a year at this stage. A great loss, especially as I find the water in Templeogue College to be freezing. Maybe its just me, but it is very cold.Another thing to be aware of when going to Templeogue college for the first time is the deep "end" is actually the middle of the pool. I had a scary experiance there. Thought my time had come


----------



## gearoid (20 Mar 2007)

birdy said:


> The swimming pool in Terenure College has been out of action for almost a year at this stage. A great loss...



As the previous post was February 2006 it is now closed for two years.

Does anyone know when exactly Terenure College pool is re-opening? It was due to open in February but though it looks almost there it hasn't opened its doors, nor is there much sign of the work being completed.


----------



## highly (4 Apr 2007)

apparently it's back open now. but they haven't updated their website. my boss rang last week and they said it would be open this week.


----------



## gearoid (4 Apr 2007)

Thanks Highly!


----------



## jambr (9 Apr 2007)

Glenalbyn in Stillorgan is open and give lessons at a very reasonable price. You would have to phone for details.


----------



## Marie M (10 Apr 2007)

Brand new pool here


----------



## gearoid (12 Apr 2007)

highly said:


> apparently it's back open now. but they haven't updated their website. my boss rang last week and they said it would be open this week.



Re Terenure College Pool:
I've talked to the Manager today and he said it is open to the school since February but was non-committal as regards public opening date. He said they're currently snagging and it would be soon.


----------

